# Renault's Ghosn Urges Greater UK Gov't Discounts for EVs Than PHEVs



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Electric hybrids with 10 miles of range in EV-mode can qualify for the same 5,000 subsidy as all-electric cars in Britain.

More...


----------

